# Outside Viscaya ...Two friends photo shoot...



## RowmyF (Dec 17, 2007)

C&C Welcome & Very Much Appreciated


----------



## bellacat (Dec 17, 2007)

I really like the style of these photos. Nice job. I think the first one is my favorite but I wish her finger tips and elbow were not cut off.


----------



## djscarrd (Dec 17, 2007)

I like the 4th one for it's technicality(sp?) Other than that, all the photos look a bit soft. 

Nice Job.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 17, 2007)

I really like all of these.  You have some nice angles and perspectives.  

Though I do agree that they are soft.  Did you sharpen them any during PP?


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 17, 2007)

My favorite is the last one. It has a really nice vintage feel to it. 

In #1, the way the top of the dress is hanging over the belt is kind of distracting and makes her look heavier than she really is. 

In #2, you have captured true, pure emotion, which is a great gift. 

#3 is my least favorite as she looks like she's trying too hard. 

#4 is wonderful. The position of her hands is perfect and the way her hair moves is beautiful.


----------



## RowmyF (Dec 17, 2007)

Thank you all for your feedback.

The question I have (and excuse me if it's amateur) is, you seem to have a general consensus that the pictures are soft.

Where would my mistake have been while shooting that would cause the images to be soft?

I hope this question is not too difficult to answer!


----------



## FirstLight (Dec 17, 2007)

The term "soft" basically means slightly out of focus.  Were you shooting in manual for these?  If you could let us know what your aperture, shutter speed and ISO were that would help in letting you know what to change for next time. 

I really like these though!  Your composition is very imaginative and the colors are great!  The only thing I don't like is the color of the girl with the dark brown hair's lipstick..it just doesn't fit with the feel of the shoot.  You haven't specified if you mind if others play with your photos a bit to give you some different ideas for post processing..so I hope you don't mind that I played with a couple just to give you an idea of how they would look with a little bit of a color pop and some minor enhancements.  I can take them down if you'd like!


----------



## craig (Dec 17, 2007)

Beautiful work! Creative. The fourth shot takes the cake. That is the kind of work that will get you noticed!!!!!!!

Love & Bass


----------



## jemmy (Dec 17, 2007)

nice shots.... loving first lights plays!  x


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 17, 2007)

I love these and I love your style!

In the second edited photo her eyes look just a wee bit over done to me. 

The one of her jumping is awesome. Seems almost a shame to sharpen or darken it in any way cuz it has a wonderful ethereal quality but the lil mile market doesn't belong in there  I would clone it out.


----------



## emogirl (Dec 17, 2007)

they all look out of focus to me, maybe they need to be sharpened???  i like the comp & attitude in #1...love the light in the jump shot, but her expression and hand positions are odd...
i like the first lights colour rendition on #1


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 18, 2007)

beautiful girls


----------



## Android (Dec 18, 2007)

Fantastic shots. You have a real talent that can only improve.
I do think they are 'soft' but IMHO a portrait should be a little soft. However, you do need the eyes and mouth to be sharp so a little selective sharpening might help. Just my view but I think 'firstLights' edit is a little too harsh. (don't shout at me...It's JMO)

Andy


----------



## RowmyF (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you all for your feedback.

Sweetsomedays - I cloned the sign out. It does look better, thank you 

Firstlight - I do always shoot in manual. Here is the exif info for my pictures.

I used a 50mm 1.8 for all the shots.

Photo 1: F4.5 & 1/125
Photo 2: F1.8 & 1/320
Photo 3: F1.8 & 1/500
Photo 4: F1.8 & 1/1000

Photo 1:


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 20, 2007)

The third is soft, but definatley not a tosser.
All these show your ability to handle light extremely well, and also your ability to convey emotion.
Excellent, Excellent work. Keep sharing!


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 20, 2007)

I love the way the light is falling on her hair in the 4th view.

Viscaya?  It that Miami Beach area?

-Pete


----------



## Trish1977 (Dec 20, 2007)

The second and fourth are my favorites... nice work!


----------



## eddiesimages (Dec 22, 2007)

I like all of them. Very well done!


----------



## SpaceNut (Dec 24, 2007)

Although some are somewhat out of focus, you did a nice job. I like 'em all. You have a very creative imagination. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RowmyF (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you all for the feedback...

Vizcaya is in Miami.. South Miami


----------



## Los Angeles (Dec 24, 2007)

These are great.


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 27, 2007)

RowmyF said:


> Thank you all for the feedback...
> 
> Vizcaya is in Miami.. South Miami



I thought so.  It was a LONG time a ago.  I was there on my honeymoon in 1976.  Beautiful grounds!

-Pete


----------



## RowmyF (Dec 27, 2007)

Ye ...sadly I've never explored the grounds..this shoot was done outside of Vizcaya but I hope to be there in the next couple weeks for another shoot. :thumbup:


----------

